
Windows 10 quietly got a built-in network sniffer, how to use - based2
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/windows-10-quietly-got-a-built-in-network-sniffer-how-to-use/
======
rolph
interesting...win 10 has a sniffer installed no usage documentation no fanfare

i wonder who was supposed to be the intended user and how this sniffer will
interact with "telemetry" dumps

